# Experiment



## fatkid420 (Jan 21, 2007)

My psycology professor bet me a passing grade that i couldnt get 1,000 people to send me 1 dollar will you help me prove him wrong?!?

pm offers plz


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 22, 2007)

I guess you'll have to take summer classes.  

RV :eat1:


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Jan 22, 2007)

Eating your own muscles and clothes has finally gotten to your brain.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 22, 2007)

AAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH




...loser





(side note I also tried this but in a street corner but I was asking for bus fare)


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice joke.

Either that, or you're gonna fail psychology.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 22, 2007)

No beer money for you this semester


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 22, 2007)

If Dustin Diamond (tv's "Screech") could get $330,000 this way.... then it must be right. 

Right? 

You read that correctly. $330,000. Twenty-two _*thousand *_people sent that guy $15 each because he screwed up and was about to lose his house. He went to the bank with a fat check - and the people got... a t-shirt. By the way, there are no thank-yous on that site that I see. No word if he saved his house, even though the amount received was far more than he initially said he needed. 

It's called cyberbegging - and there was just a story on it on Friday's 20/20. Are you a shopaholic in debt for tens of thousands? Cyberbeg. Want breast implants? Cyberbeg. Want something you can't afford? Cyberbeg. Have hardships? Cyberbeg. 

Want a passing grade in your psych class that you didn't earn? Cyberbeg.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 24, 2007)

fatkid420 said:


> My psycology professor bet me a passing grade that i couldnt get 1,000 people to send me 1 dollar will you help me prove him wrong?!?
> 
> pm offers plz



Sorry you failed your class.

P.S. HAHAHAHAHAHA! 

You seriously deserve this. Every post by you can be summed up into this:

BLAH BLAH BLAH WEIGHT LOSS BLAH BLAH SIZE 42 "WASTE" BLAH BLAH BLAH ANYONE CAN GET THIN IF THEY JUS ATE 200 CALRIES A DAY BLAH BLAH BLAH.

And you think I'm going to send YOU a dollar? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

P.P.S. Psychology classes are much easier to pass if you actually know how to spell "psychology."

P.P.P.S. How stupid are you to think we're stupid enough to fall for this, you jackass? HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 24, 2007)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TheSadeianLinguist again.

Dammit, you beat me to it!


----------



## Isa (Jan 25, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TheSadeianLinguist again.
> 
> Dammit, you beat me to it!



I'll do it for you because that was a perfect response to this idiotic request.


----------



## Mini (Jan 25, 2007)

fatkid420 said:


> My psycology professor bet me a passing grade that i couldnt get 1,000 people to send me 1 dollar will you help me prove him wrong?!?
> 
> pm offers plz



OK, here's my offer: Eat my ass, ya' dumb fuckin' idiot.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 25, 2007)

Mini said:


> OK, here's my offer: Eat my ass, ya' dumb fuckin' idiot.



If he eats your ass, do you PROMISE to send the dollar, or is this a scam, too?


----------



## Mini (Jan 25, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> If he eats your ass, do you PROMISE to send the dollar, or is this a scam, too?



Try it and find out.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 25, 2007)

Mini said:


> Try it and find out.



If you allow him to eat your ass, there's a 20 in it for both of you. And I'll personally have my lawyer brother call your professors and demand you both get A's.


----------



## sexyFFA (Jan 25, 2007)

One word for ya...Wow.


----------



## Mini (Jan 25, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> If you allow him to eat your ass, there's a 20 in it for both of you. And I'll personally have my lawyer brother call your professors and demand you both get A's.



Finally, a mark I could honestly say I'd earned.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 25, 2007)

Mini said:


> Finally, a mark I could honestly say I'd earned.



Mini's Thanksgiving Dinner:

Grannie: So I heard you made the Dean's List this semester, Michael. And you've managed to make $30,000 on the side!

Mini: Yes, Grannie. It was hard, but I did it!

Grannie: So what's your great study secret?

Mini: Well, I let the gangsta half-ass version of Richard Simmons eat my ass and people paid me to endure it.


----------



## Mini (Jan 25, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Mini's Thanksgiving Dinner:
> 
> Grannie: So I heard you made the Dean's List this semester, Michael. And you've managed to make $30,000 on the side!
> 
> ...



Remind me to send you a short story I'm working on. Methinks you'll like it.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 25, 2007)

Mini said:


> Remind me to send you a short story I'm working on. Methinks you'll like it.



If it involves ass-eating, Grannie, and Richard Simmon, YOU BET YOUR ASS!


----------



## Mini (Jan 25, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> If it involves ass-eating, Grannie, and Richard Simmon, YOU BET YOUR ASS!



Come to think of it, it's not so much a short story as a... well, you'll see. And laugh, hopefully. >_>


----------



## William (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi 

Please send me $15 to cover shipping costs and I will send you a dollar.

William 



Mini said:


> Come to think of it, it's not so much a short story as a... well, you'll see. And laugh, hopefully. >_>


----------



## ASEXIIBABIIGIRL (Jan 29, 2007)

I think I looooveeee herrr :hugs:



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Sorry you failed your class.
> 
> P.S. HAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> ...


----------

